# New 5 track covered staging yard



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Past few weeks been working on the new staging area. Here are a few pics of the progress so far. Using the new 5 way switch. Rain has held up this project. Will add more as weather permits.




































More table to build about 16 more feet. I will lay the 5 way this week if rain quits and lay out tracks. Once done then start building the building to house the trains. Later RJ D


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you get the powered, or non powered switch? Looks great so far. Don't you love those concrete footings! I did noticed that 8' was not long enough, so go longer now . Waiting for more updates! Sean


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin' good, RJ. It's coming along nicely. 

Sorry to hear of all the weather delays.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, RJ, it is really looking good. As soon as the rain stops I will have to drop what I am doing and come over and have a peak. I finally got the flooring laid in the closet and am sanding it to get that room finished.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There is going to be a cover over this 5 track storage area? It really looks nice.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, all 24 feet of it! 

I don't think RJ has determined the number of "hatches" yet... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice.. can't wait to see more pics and things develop.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean: I have the manual 5 way and it is nickle silver so it almost matches my SS track. I'm working on making the center slide bar to be able to power the track that it is aligned to. Just more engineering work to do along with the easy part. Weather is suppose to be clear for Friday and my helper says he want's to come over and help so i hope it works out as we can get the other 16 ft built and then I can start laying track. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it done yet????


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 11 Nov 2009 07:04 PM 
Is it done yet???? 

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....havent you been watching.......







and by the way that picture of you with that hat is disturbing........







I find myself at a loss for words HE HE HE...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry it's


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 11 Nov 2009 07:04 PM 
Is it done yet???? 
No, it takes longer to make perfect curves....









He has to pass inspection, ha ha!

Greg


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

RDG This is what I ended up doing to my switch. 



















I ended up connecting one side of the switch to all stubs ,[see the black wire] then installed the barrel catch to give power to each stub when needed.I did remove the pieces to solder them. Stubs seamed to be glued down even with the screws. Sean


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Sean. I will see what I end up doing once I get the track in place.

Yep Marty when building perfect track it takes time to do it right. Nice and level and smooth curved track and bridge. Now that the rain has quit time for more building.

Looks like my help will show up tomorrow so looks like a go to make some more progress. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well got the lift out section done and track laid on it and tried it out works great. Tomorrow will be building more table and then this weekend laying the 5 way. Couple of pics of today's work. later RJD


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

The work looks good


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ...your elevated track looks like ladder track....but you've put something on the sides to make it look like a long deck girder viaduct. What is that material and how did you attach it?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,

Looks great, and there is nothing wrong with perfect track work. Better to do it right the first time then have derailments all the time and scratch your head and wonder why.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike: The latter is actually bridges that where built for me (but I had to extend some of them) and then I was not satified with the looks so I added the angle pices to really make it look like bridge work and I think it has shown that it has. The only problems is, as the way I attached the Evergreen Angle pieces, it's not standing up to the environment. I will eventually use some form of epoxy to attach at a later date. The bridge's are actually made out of steel and sprayed wih Rustoleum paint. 

Trains: I'm a track person so it has to meet my standards for good track. I do not tolerate derailments on my RR and if that happens the Chief Engr catches heck







Now I know Marty is paying attention very closely to this thread so he can improve







. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

HEY!!!! I bow before you ,,OH Great ONES. May your spikes be deep and your.....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Another nice day to work but my help was unable to make it. So I painted what is in place so far and got the 5 way in place and built a cover for it. I have figured a way to keep if sealed from major rains so I should be good to go with where it's located outside of the building. few pics of todays work. pic of the cover over 5 way



















This how the lift out will be stored when removed from track. 



















Tomorrow I will bend the track off the 5 way and then ready to build more table. Later RJD


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that's looks really good.. Impressive.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

SWEET..........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That first picture was accidentally stretched... I was looking at your ramp off to the left, you would have to have an offroad vehicle to get up that ramp!











Regards, Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

That really looks good, RJ. Looks like it is going to be a very tight fit when you put the extra two tracks against that 5 way switch. Is it really, or is just an illusion from the picture?

Ed


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I think it should work out fine Edward.................


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

To answer your question ED. Here is a look at the first stages of the track laying. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOW perfection at its highest level...... 
Your really going to enjoy that RJ...


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty are you watching and taking notes? Marty are you done yet?


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

That's some pretty good looking bending RJ. That last picture should answer the question as to what is the best track bender. It is sitting right next to the track. 
Paul


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He's going to get a big head, but I believe RJ could bend rail with a couple of popsicle sticks! 

The curves look sweet RJ... you can fly over here and do mine if you are bored! 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, mine is done. Bubba came over last night to visit, and set up engine lash ups . 8 tracks and one single for the BB.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg and all for the fine comments. Yep Greg I can come out but I'll pass on the flying. Driving suites me fine.

Well my helper showed up today and we got the last 16 ft of table built. Had to call to get 60ft more of SS track. Should be able to to get all the track laid by the weekend. Will post more pics when the 5 tracks are laid. Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

So Marty were's the pics??


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I won't mess up RJs thread, I will start another. 
My old camera died so I am tring to get photos off my wifes older camera that she gave me... 
I have to reprogram the compter to accept it or something like that.


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Cheap labor is hard to find...it is going to be one monster staging/storage building...

Today was only 70*...beats the 99* when we moved all the dirt....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep it may be cheap Joe but you do nice work. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well time to do an update. So here a few pics now that the table is complete and the track laid. Now for building the building. Got to wait for some funs first. Later RJD









Was a nice day so got the rest of the track laid. More rain coming tomorrow.



























Just had to try it out today. Train runs good over the tracks.










More when I start the building. Later RJD


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

That is really looking nice, RJ. Now I can see where it is located, and it is really going to be nice when you get it done.

Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's advancing very nicely, RJ. I really like that 5 way switch.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great.
It's going to look small inside when you enclose it.
But the building will seem huege!!
I wander what took so long for some one to come up with switch like that?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the remarks. This has been a long time in coming. Can't wait to get it done and start storing cars in it. The 5 way has been around for a while but I guess the demand was not there. However since Sean and I have shown how make some nice storage areas it will catch on no doubt. Figure the cost of 5 wide radius turn outs and you have the price of the 5 way plus you do not take up near the room to build a yard and gain longer tracks. Looks like I also have a game plan for the roof in place now to save a few bucks up so I can get started on that faze. Would like to get it done be for Christmas. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, dat's looking nice RJ!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

VERY nice, 

I have not been on the site for a bit and really enjoyed this thread. 

gg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

GG glade you are back and have enjoyed my project so far. Still a ways to go. Got to the HD today and have finalized the type of material I need for the sides and the roof. Now just need some funds to complete. If the weather hold out during Dec I may get the project almost done. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Little more progress made due to the nice weather. Had to put up Christmas decorations outside today so had a work stoppage on the RR. Tomorrow I will make my first roof panel and see how that goes. For now here are a couple of pics of my progress. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We don't grade on spelling but Neatness counts and show all your work. Well That sure in Neat.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think he's building it! 
No tools in the pics! 
ELVES!!!!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

RJ, that building is looking very nice. I can't wait to see what you came up with for the roof. You are going to love just rolling out a whole train and running it. Five minutes and you will be up and running with a fairly long train. 
Paul


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

That looks fantastic RJ. I like what I'm seeing and may need to get one.. ; ) 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil: Hopefully you could build one for your fine RR. It has been a project that has taken more time and energy to build. Just trying to get it right the first time. Did not get to work on it today still putting up Christmas decorations up out side. Maybe the middle of next week for making the first roof panel.

Sean: i have invisible tools that do the work







Don't like to clutter up the photos with all the neat stuff to build a RR. I take it you have finished your covered engine terminal. Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya and it's too small! 
I didn't know I had so many and how big the engines are. 
You'res look great !


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By smcgill on 28 Nov 2009 04:41 PM 
I don't think he's building it! 
No tools in the pics! 
ELVES!!!! He is using carpenter ants. You can see thier little power toos if you enlarge the pciture enough. 

There also is a rumor running about that he used THE CORE OF ENGINEERS from the See Bee devision of Army Ants. Sine they wear Camo you might not see them.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean: One thing I wanted was large as I have way to many cars to store in doors. Wish I could do the same with Locos. Could you extend what you already have? 

Stay tuned I finished cutting the roof panels today and will start to install when the rain leaves. I have them in place temporarily to keep the rain off the table for now. May post a pick of that tomorrow. Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes but hard to get past the boss!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What has me baffled is the way the 5 way switch works. Is it possible to post some pictures of it in different positions?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ when I get a chance I'll take a couple of pics for ya but basically it just pivots Just slide or pull the rail over to the next track and lock in place. Switch point does not move except to expand or contract when moving the rail to it's furthest thow in either direction. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya go JJ pics of the 5 way and just use your hand to move the long end from track to track and lock in on the desired track. 





























Did a test fit of the roof panels still need to cut to final length. Did make one panel today to use as a temple on how to make the final sections. Looks like the weather is going to get me again. I may not get this done by the end of the year if the rain keeps up and now they are also calling for colder temps and a possible chance of snow.







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it done,,YET????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty when do things right it takes time. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreed, looks really nice RJ, cudo's to you SIR for doing it rite.................


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

RJ, very sweet and yes I need to go for one of these 5 point switchers. 

"is it done yet" (Marty thing) 


I like dropping in once in a while. You guys are full of great info. 

Keep it up. 

PS: Nick..... in a festive mood and where did you get the xmas tree...  

gg


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

RJ, 

Love watching a neat project come together! Pics in this thread really show a nice progression. Will the shed be for cars only or locos also? What kind of wheel stops are you using?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 03 Dec 2009 07:25 PM 
RJ, very sweet and yes I need to go for one of these 5 point switchers. 

"is it done yet" (Marty thing) 


I like dropping in once in a while. You guys are full of great info. 

Keep it up. 

PS: Nick..... in a festive mood and where did you get the xmas tree...  

gg 



GG my Brother from another Mother....... werrrrrrreeeeeeeeee have you been my freind? YOU LEAVE ME AL ALONE Who's got my back?
Hope to see you more often and Merry Xmas


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Nick, just give me the secrets to your xmas smilies and in an effort to keep this thread on track : 

RJ..... we have a serious winter blow coming our way tonight and Nick promises not to send it your way..... this means that you can continue to post progress. 

 

gg


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks great..I'll be over to drive in the last nail...My days off have been on the same days as the monsoons.....great days off....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ward: For now I will only store cars in the building. Maybe on weekends when I run more trains I will leave engines on the consist so I'll have to do is pick a train and run it out. Looks like I'll be able to store around 60, 40 ft cars. That will clear out some space and save handling the cars all the time. 


GG I hope your right about Nick not sending any snow this way. Just watched the latest weather and not looking good. Possible snow early tomorrow.







Also much colder temps than normal. We should be in the 60s every day and we have been in the mid 40s. Looks like late next week before I'll be able to resume construction. Yep that 5 way switch sure saved a bunch of room and gave added length to the five tracks, besides I think it looks cool.









Joe it has rained 7 consecutive Wednesday's and looks like more of the same next week. Needed your help this past couple of days especially that nice saw you had. 


Thanks for all the comment's guys more to follow weather permitting and yep Marty not done yet. 



Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is an up date. Now making the roof panels and are light enough to handle. That was one of the priorities. I have made two out of the 6 roof panels. Little slow but the weather has not helped. This should give a good Idea on how the rest of the building will look. May just add one final picture when totally done. 

BTW Ward I'm using some foam materieal at the end of the tracks for a bumping post. Be a little softer if hiting the back wall to hard. Hope That don't happen much. 





















BTW Sean I see some tools in the pics.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

RJ you should put solar panels on those tops and power your trains for free! 

looking good, keep going, you gotta beat the weather! 

Greg


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought this was evil-bay and some one was selling tools!! LOL 
If you looked @ my photo's of my house rebuild my cordless drill seams to be in 90 % of them! 
Looks great. 
How are you storing the two uprights on each section? 
Were you planning to put on a front door? 
So many question so little time!!! 
Sean


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean:
Yes there will be a lift up door at the front. Lots of small detail work to figure out yet. The supports use to hold up the lift up sections for the time being will just be laid inside the building along side the wall. May figure a way to hinge later. Four of the 6 roof panels will be lift up panels. Looks like more delays due tto weather.







Later RJD


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...you should put solar panels on those tops and power your trains for free . . ."

Looking at the second picture with the angle taken I thought he WAS installing some of the newer hi-tech solar panels










I am surprised RJ you're using nails on this project, with some of those 'seasonal' winds you get thundering in off the ocean. I tend to use screws for all my wood based projects and others when screws are available for other material. 


It is a fine lookin' project and every time I see your pics I wonder if you are in the process of acquiring access/extension rights beyond the shed into what I presume is the neighbours r/w !?









doug c


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually RJ and I talked about this, he will get the solar panels, and then we will back-feed them to the Aristo Revolution decoders, into the motor inputs. 

Then, you simply select "reverse" on the TE, and adjust the speed control for the proper voltage to recharge the batteries. 

We will have a working prototype available on April 1 next year. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think RJ is a "truck driver" ? That explains alot.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ha Marty you seem to forget I'm retired. No trucks except to tow campers. 

Doug just for your info no nails used,the hammer is use to level items when clamps are used to hold parts in place. Being a one man show one has to improvise. All fastenings are screws.


Yep Greg the solar panels will be put in place as we discussed. First tho is to complete the building, which may take longer than anticipated due to weather but we should be ready by spring to get the solar panels installed. This is turning out to be one neat project. Can't wait to go to the next phase. Later RJD


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...Being a one man show one has to improvise. All fastenings are screws..."
I can relate to the 'one-man show' !! And should a known better than tah think anyone would use nails outdoors in 'hurricane' alley (or close to it ) !


"...have a working prototype available on April 1 next year."
Ahhhhhhh Haa !!










doug c


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you planning to run any power for light etc.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

RJ,that really looks great!! You are really going to enjoy having the cars stored out there. And it would be even better if you could keep some engines there too!!

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The question will be security and temperature and humidity. 

Trying to keep out humidity in an uninsulated enclosure is tough. 

With 5 tracks 24 feet long, I think RJ will have plenty of room! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed: Probably during the summer when i do a lot more operations may keep a loco or two out there so I can just grab a train a go. One other thing it should be good for is if we ever do get a snow I can station the plow and engine in the area and be ready to go.

Sean: Yep may put solar lights in the building if I think I need them. i also do have access to my path light power so I could use that if need be. 


Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I put an openwork bottom in mine, using hardware cloth and window screen. I was worried about humidity, so it's vented top and bottom. Had a mouse living in it a month or so ago--he'd built a nest inside an aristo heavyweight--used the door and everything. Nasty to clean up

That yard switch is really tempting. As I have it set up now, I have 4 covered sidings and two are served by R1 switches, so they're close to some trains. With the yard switch I could have all four accessible...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hoping not to have much of a problem with the hunidity as I will install some 2 inch eve vents along the walls. Also a little air can escape near the roof as its not air tight. Should not be any worse that them sitting in My garage all year. Two more roof panels to go and I'll almost be there. Need to make the front door also. Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

On discussions of humidity...would putting an incandesant bulb in the roof help much or at all or would it hurt? It would give off some heat (not much) and I'd heard tell stories of putting a bulb in the dog house to help keep the dog warm when the winter wind is blowing hard? Just owndering if it would help or ninder that in our application? 

Chas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the weather gave me a break today. Finished up the last of the roof panels. The project is now 98% complete. Painting may have to wait till spring. I will finsh the front door opening tomorrow and that should be it till spring. I even stuck a few cars in it today to see how it looks. Hope you all have enjoyed watching my progress. I sure have enjoyed the many comments that folks gave. Thanks. Here are a few pics of today final assembly. Enjoy and maybe when the painting is done I'll add one last pic.




























About one car short of getting all 14 100 ton coal hopper all on one track. Oh well. 


Chas: Not to worried about the humidity as the cars have been stored out in the metal shed that you can see to the right of the pic. Has not harmed the cars and as far as the locos, they are stored in my garage that does have some heat given off by the hot water heater and I have not experienced any problems yet in the area even tho we do have high humidity.

Later RJD


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi RJ, 

What a nice job you did! 

How long are the enclosed tracks? 

One thing that occurred to me is the possibility of making a three dimensional version of what you have done. 
For example, if you had stacked levels of track area that would operate like an elevator that could be raised and lowered to align with the switch the storage space would be multiplied. 

Again, great job, 
-Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's been my plan for some time Ted, can just get 3 levels. 

You can see the spur into the garage on my track plan. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Without the space being air-conditioned, it would be impossible to control the humidity down here in Atlanta..especially in June, July, August and September..As long as the electronics in the engines do not get soaked from rain, they should be fine...

RJ stores his engines in a nice warm, dry garage and feeds them twice a day.....they are happy campers...


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ NICE! 
After loading up / using I need to add 4'+/- 

















So RJ when do we get some photo's of it when in use?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sean, you cannot see it from the camera angle, but that is not one coal hopper, it's the end of a string of 13! It is in use already! I think that there are at least 2-3 container cars in that picture also. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job RJ. Well thought out, how that roof works, makes it pretty handy.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I have been watching this thread and given the information have you considered the use of solar panels to "heat" the enclosure re humidity control? 
Battery power is one thing, however there could be a dual role. I am sure that the guru's on this site could advise on this. 


Nice enclosure, brilliant design, functional and accessible. 

Very much a winner. 

Smart and thanks for sharing the concept. 


gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 16 Dec 2009 07:53 PM 
I have been watching this thread and given the information have you considered the use of solar panels to "heat" the enclosure re humidity control? 
Battery power is one thing, however there could be a dual role. I am sure that the guru's on this site could advise on this. 


Nice enclosure, brilliant design, functional and accessible. 

Very much a winner. 

Smart and thanks for sharing the concept. 


gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 16 Dec 2009 08:33 PM 







Posted By GG on 16 Dec 2009 07:53 PM 
I have been watching this thread and given the information have you considered the use of solar panels to "heat" the enclosure re humidity control? 
Battery power is one thing, however there could be a dual role. I am sure that the guru's on this site could advise on this. 


Nice enclosure, brilliant design, functional and accessible. 

Very much a winner. 

Smart and thanks for sharing the concept. 


gg 



Nick please give me your smilies... 

gg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean: Will try to get ya a pic or two of it in use. As Greg mentioned I have put it in service as of Tues. I have the 13 100 ton hoppers stored in it and 6 double stack cars and a few odd and ends type cars. Should be nice today so will add a few more cars to the building. The tracks are roughly 24 ft long each.

GG as I mentioned I'm not to concerned for now on the humidity but will keep your suggestion in mind in case I do decide to heat and use solar power. I have several large solar panels already so that this spring I will be ready to do the solar charging project.

Today should be the day that I get the front door made so that I can keep out any rain or what ever else decides to enter the building.

Thanks all for your input and kind remarks. It has taken longer than I had wanted it to but the weather and my part time help delayed the project quite a bit. However gave me more time to think out different ways of building it and especially the roof panels. Best part they are what I wanted light weight but a pain to build. also it does give you some light inside the building during the day with the smoked panels. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok got out there today and built the door. Even works how about that. Took a few pics of operating a train in and out and filling up the tracks.









Here ya go Sean the action shot.




















Now I can leave some cars inside and start gaining some storage room in my metal building.



















So far have 39 cars in the building. Still got room for more. Have one more emty track and part of another. Sure fills up fast tho. Later RJD


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations RJ. What a first class job! Mny thanks for sharing your project and ideas...
Gary


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya RJ don't you love that 5-way switch


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I dont like it , rip it out and start again please as i enjoy your building log..........


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Actually I agree with Nick. A new and updated construction log would be good here. We must keep this thread moving along. 

I don't like the roof. Suggest an Alpine redesign allowing for solar panel capture throughout the day.... 


 










Merry Christmas. 

gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 17 Dec 2009 09:24 PM 
Actually I agree with Nick. A new and updated construction log would be good here. We must keep this thread moving along. 

I don't like the roof. Suggest an Alpine redesign allowing for solar panel capture throughout the day.... 


 










Merry Christmas. 

gg 



Geeez GG i was just kiddin, RJ is a freind of mine and he knows im kiddin................ your in trouble MR...........








EEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW Your in trouble Mr............












MR.........


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Nick, you are funny.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are a hoot. Yep i got plans for a new solar panel for the roof. Ah one thing you have to admit the roof is light weight. Glade you all liked it. Later RJD


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By aceinspp on 18 Dec 2009 05:00 PM 
You guys are a hoot. Yep i got plans for a new solar panel for the roof. Ah one thing you have to admit the roof is light weight. Glade you all liked it. Later RJD 
Yes indeed, Your roof is what I will do with my storage shed thanks to your idea. * 
*

Short term, our MLS Nick needs to recognize that I will be relentless in my quest to get his SMILIES... 

I expect capitulation from NICK within the next calendar year. I have a "train" plan.... 


Again, best of the season to all. 

gg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

GG one tip if you go with the roof panels as I did I used my skill hand saw and a 120 tooth blade made for cutting vinyl siding. Worked like a charm. Ya I know what ya mean about Nick. I have a hard time keeping him straight some times







Later RJD


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

I must have fallen asleep at some point to miss this thread. That's just like me to show up when all the work is done.
Nice job RJ.

Tom Thornton


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade you finally woke up Tom. As you may need to build one of these some day when you get that dream house in the country. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For now that should be the conclusion of the project. Thanks to all for there input and comments. Got some good tips for building thanks to all the good folks here on MLS. Hope you all have a very Merry Christmas. later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi RJ,

I just found this topic (I looked for something by you based on the dates of your photos).

You have given me a lot of ideas.

Even older topics get new life when rediscovered.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem Jerry. Glade you could get some good info from my build. I sure got a lot of ideas from here when I got ready to build mine. Later RJD


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know if a doable fix was found, Re: interior air flow for fixed roofs 

_ How about a 1- 4ft. length of roof ridge vent, seemingly less than $15 http://storesonline.com/site/1600672/product/6073

_Last couple years I've been keeping my eyes open for a more 'miniature' (working) version of a roof wind turbine for G-gauge engine/warehouse/factory bldgs. ex. http://www.customskylights.com.au/ampelair.asp But I think the smallest you'll find is the (actual) 8" dia. which i fd at a garage sale and mounted on a fence crnr as a eye catcher (or as i put it to the neighbours . . . . vent the future chicken coop  )




_ Or if you've got solar power, at least a couple salvaged computer fans with screening installed at ends of bldg., hooked up to the renewable/sustainable power source !

doug c


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

RJ is already running a solar powered fan I believe. 

Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 17 Dec 2009 06:57 PM 
I dont like it , rip it out and start again please as i enjoy your building log..........




















*I'm like Nick........ Do it over. Laf.. Na... just kidding.

You did a neat job and really enjoyed how you locked the switch routing in place. Just jealous and now have to see what I can do on my set up area..
Now I have another project to do......... Nice work..







*


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

How did the 5 way do this winter being out side but covered? 
Did the storage's roof survive the winter? 
I had to clear the roof of snow ( to heavy to lift up) 
Sean


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I was curious if you still got critters crawling in between the gaps in your front door of your shed. 

I thought you could use a brush type door weather strip mounted on the bottom of the door where that gap is over your rails. I dont know how best to describe it, but it is a strip that has brush type bristles and is mounted to the bottom of some doors to keep things from coming underneath the door. I think the bristles are long enough they could rest between the rails and get a better seal from the critters.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

RJD
I did some work in the fall to stuff more inside!

[url="


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That switch sure saves space! Is yours working fine? Looks a little dirty. 

Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree, Greg. It saves a LOT of space over that required for 5 individual switches!

Ed


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 19 Feb 2011 11:25 AM 
Looks a little dirty. 

Greg 

No it's weathered!!








Sean


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Jake* mentioned door sweeps for possible critter control If the link works here is 9 diff. styles; 
http://rona.ca/shop/shop?storeId=10001&catalogId=10051&page=1&langId=-1&keywords=door+sweeps 

Up here we use them more for keeping the weather out.









doug c


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Never ,ever big,,enough...


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

For a look at a variation on a train barn, homemade swing switch, and approach, look here: http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx










Jim C.


----------

